# Check Out Ma Skillz!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I was a first time pumpkin carver... and this is my masterpeice! hehe

K xx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

You gonna feed him some yorky pudding?. Or maybe even mince n tatties?. I dont even know what that is but I bet its brown!.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice try.Bit short in the teggy department,maybe a gentle suck rather than fangs in the jugular.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I was thinking more 'chewing' than 'peircing' LOL

And thanks for that Phil... but he likes Shepards Pie. Only part brown.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Brown and beige!. Theres nowt like variety lass.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

gotta say never seen the eyes done like that before, however I have far better things to do on a saturday afternoon that look at Pumpkins.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Eat 'em up!



Looks like it could swallow up one of these: 
Dumpling squash, roasted whole and uncut. 
Chilled.
Pulp n' seeds provided much food and fun for meeces. 
Then filled halfway with mild salsa and cheese. 
Nibbled. 
Reheated next day with more salsa, small dollop of sour cream.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ooooh, Moustress, you just made my mouth water!!!
Mmmmmm, sounds loverrrly 

Willow....that's a "Smashing Pumpkin" (Badum....get it? :? )


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Looks like something from Yorkshire.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hehe, Smashing Pumpkin :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

great pumpkin :lol:

This is the first year for a while when I have not done a pumpkin! I might have to try to get one tomorrow.. the mice love the seeds over winter (dry them out and mix them in the food)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

that looks really good!!  Spooky hehe


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, I love simple whole foods that haven't been messed with. Don't like additives. Don't like too much salt. And everybody else in this household turns up their noses as squash, unless it's zucchini bread.

That's OK as it leaves more for me.

I see you are all lit up now for Samhain; it takes the fire for the jack'olantern to show it's intrinsic scariness.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 6634_n.jpg

I LOVE YOUR PUMPKIN!!!!

THOUGHT ID SHOW YOU MINE TOO!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the smell of fresh pumpkin. Yours looks great.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Pumpkins ahoy!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wowsers; did you do these? They're amazing!


----------

